# The Role of Food in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Rome Foundation - New working committee*The Role of Food in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Patients have long associated their IBS symptoms with the ingestion of certain foods, combination of foods, or a meal itself. Unfortunately, the lack of empiric data proving a link or consistently documenting symptom improvement has caused health care providers to view dietary interventions with skepticism. The Board of Directors recently approved the initiation of a new working team to carefully evaluate the evidence which supports the role of food in FGIDs. Co-chairs William D. Chey MD (USA), and Jan Tack MD, PhD (Belgium), will collaborate with the following six team members:Fernando Azpiroz MD (Spain)Sheila Crowe MD (USA)Pieter Janssen MD (Belgium)Peter Gibson MD FRACP (Australia)Shanti Eswaran MD (USA)Susan Shepherd PhD (Australia)The goals of the team are to review and summarize the following key areas: 
Food effects on physiology of the GI tract
The role of food in the development of GI symptoms
Potential dietary interventions for FGIDs
Future directions for translational and clinical research addressing the role of food in FGIDs.
The findings of the team will be published in a peer review journal.
Source: Postcard from Rome, an Update from the Rome Foundation - July 2011


----------



## rjc1478 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dear JeffreyThankfully I don't suffer from IBS but I am doing some research into a possible link between IBS and the ingestion of domestic cleaner or personal care residue. Given your expertise in this area, I wondered if you had ever heard of such a link or of any research being undertaken? From my enquiries to date, the causes seem to be dietary (which your group is now researching), stress, antibiotics/non steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, unfortunate genes and parasites.If you have heard of any such research, I would be very grateful for any pointers.I used to live in Rome and worked for FAO many moons ago, and I hope you enjoy your time there as much as I did. I still visit once a year and maintain my Italian through various activities here in Bristol. This is, of course, completely irrelevant, but I felt very nostalgic when I saw you were based there!I look forward to hearing from you. Kind regads, Rachel


Jeffrey Roberts said:


> *Rome Foundation - New working committee*The Role of Food in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Patients have long associated their IBS symptoms with the ingestion of certain foods, combination of foods, or a meal itself. Unfortunately, the lack of empiric data proving a link or consistently documenting symptom improvement has caused health care providers to view dietary interventions with skepticism. The Board of Directors recently approved the initiation of a new working team to carefully evaluate the evidence which supports the role of food in FGIDs. Co-chairs William D. Chey MD (USA), and Jan Tack MD, PhD (Belgium), will collaborate with the following six team members:Fernando Azpiroz MD (Spain)Sheila Crowe MD (USA)Pieter Janssen MD (Belgium)Peter Gibson MD FRACP (Australia)Shanti Eswaran MD (USA)Susan Shepherd PhD (Australia)The goals of the team are to review and summarize the following key areas:
> Food effects on physiology of the GI tract
> The role of food in the development of GI symptoms
> Potential dietary interventions for FGIDs
> ...


----------



## rjc1478 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> *Rome Foundation - New working committee*The Role of Food in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Patients have long associated their IBS symptoms with the ingestion of certain foods, combination of foods, or a meal itself. Unfortunately, the lack of empiric data proving a link or consistently documenting symptom improvement has caused health care providers to view dietary interventions with skepticism. The Board of Directors recently approved the initiation of a new working team to carefully evaluate the evidence which supports the role of food in FGIDs. Co-chairs William D. Chey MD (USA), and Jan Tack MD, PhD (Belgium), will collaborate with the following six team members:Fernando Azpiroz MD (Spain)Sheila Crowe MD (USA)Pieter Janssen MD (Belgium)Peter Gibson MD FRACP (Australia)Shanti Eswaran MD (USA)Susan Shepherd PhD (Australia)The goals of the team are to review and summarize the following key areas:
> Food effects on physiology of the GI tract
> The role of food in the development of GI symptoms
> Potential dietary interventions for FGIDs
> ...


----------



## rjc1478 (Jun 14, 2012)

Please see my post from the other day. If I am posting on the wrong forum or you could recommend someone more appropriate to approach, I would be grateful for the heads up! Thank you.Dear JeffreyThankfully I don't suffer from IBS but I am doing some research into a possible link between IBS and the ingestion of domestic cleaner or personal care residue. Given your expertise in this area, I wondered if you had ever heard of such a link or of any research being undertaken? From my enquiries to date, the causes seem to be dietary (which your group is now researching), stress, antibiotics/non steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, unfortunate genes and parasites.If you have heard of any such research, I would be very grateful for any pointers.


----------

